# Campy Proton history



## roadierobsmith (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm looking to pick up a used training wheelset for my new Campy build and I've decided to get some Protons. They seem to uniformly get high praise here. I've noticed there have been several different hub redesigns over the years, though, and was wondering if I could get some help. From what I can tell, the early designs had a more rounded and bulbous looking hub. The newer design seems more conventional and probably easier to get spokes for?

Is there a year(s) I should avoid when looking? Any year better than another? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## roadierobsmith (Jan 4, 2008)

The reason I ask is because there's a guy selling a set of Protons on Ebay right now but his set look significantly different than the last model years, which I believe is 2006. He does say they are an older set. Just wondering if these would be worth picking up. Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=170183321780&Category=58096&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

Those look like 96-7 ish. They look to be in good shape. The only problem is parts.

The big Campy distributor in the US does not offer replacement spokes for that wheel anymore. One of the authorized service centers in the US might have some spokes back in their junk pile but you never know. You would have even a harder time finding a replacement rim. 
The hub parts are two designs old now. Most parts for the hub are still available but that could change anytime if the sales are slow enough.

A good training wheel would be a basic Mavic rim / 32-36 hole mid level campy hub with traditional spokes. That way you can easily and quickly repair or replace parts.

You may get many years out of these with out ever having to do any replacement or repair, but if you did, you may never find the part or you would have to wait awhile and pay a premium for it.


----------



## roadierobsmith (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. That's too bad. Somebody on an older post said these older style hubs were quite good compared to the newer ones. I guess that's a relative statement. Great if you don't get into any accidents or have any mishaps.


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

They are high quality Record level hubs, and last I looked, you can still buy cones and races and axles and even that style of 9/10 freehub body. The problem would be if you ever broke a spoke or trashed the rim. 
If you can get them cheap enough go for it. But like I said, you will have to probably call Campagnolo USA or one of their service centers and then find somebody who wants to take the time to dig around the bins of old stuff and find the right size spoke(s).


----------



## roadierobsmith (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd have a set of wheel built but I've already drained my budget on this project. I was hoping to get a working set of wheels that I can start on. Perhaps some Campy Vento? Those seem to go for pretty cheap and seem well built. I like the idea of an all Campy bike.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Spare Spokes for These Protons*

FWIW, I checked my old stash of parts and came across Campagnolo mini-rebuild kit 0140297 that has two spokes and nipples which will fit the non-drive side rear. I'll throw them in when I ship the wheels.


----------

